# Inconsistent grind



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm using a La Pavoni Jolly Dosato. great little grinder but lately I can't seem to get a consistent grind. I've taken it apart, cleaned, re-assembled and everything else I can think of. The only assumption I can come to is that the beans are old.

I'm ashamed to say the one's I've been using are over 6 months old.

anyway here's the grind, could it be old beans or does it look like a more serious problem.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Your grind particles look very uneven in size in the picture, what coffee preparation method are you using. I`m assuming not espresso.

How old is the grinder, did you have a look at the burrs for wear and is there any evidence of excessiive play in the grinder burr assembly


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah thats the main problem is the un-evenness. I've had to stop using it for anything and use an old blade grinder.

It's under a year old so I may just return it but don't wanna be without a grinder, there isn't any wear and no eevidence of play so I'm really stumped by this.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

How old are the blades on the grinder? And how thoroughly did you clean the blades?


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I seem to have sorted the problem, the burrs are as new as the grinder (under a year) and not used a great deal. I removed the top adjusting plate and cleaned the threads and it seems to be grinding much better now. I assume the alignment was out or something like that. I spoke to FairFax coffee as was looking for a new hopper as the plastic teeth on mine had worn and they suggested cleaning the threads and it's worked so far! Time for a nice coffee now!


----------

